# warning,advert critising f2s



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I am disgusted and appalled at this advert( and there are quite a few floating around the net) trying to put people off buying an f1b or f2 cockapoo,its utter nonsense and im so angry because innocent people will read this and be guided towards f1s which is what i think is their intention.thanks jojo for finding these adverts and i encourage anyonne who sees them to report them,thanks xxx

http://www.dogsandpuppies.co.uk/beware_f2_cockapoos_are_the_least_stable_cross_/advert/195041

May i also add that the information is utter rubbish and people looking at f1bs,f2s etc will probably have more knowledge than the person that put this advert!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure if these adverts are fake though ???


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Not sure if these adverts are fake though ???


It doesnt matter if theyre fake or not,they are advertising something thats utter rubbish and they all need to be remved,can you pm the details of where you saw the others,thanks xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well the photo looks like a JD pup and some of the text is word for word the same as Stehpen writes. I certainly hope it is a fake!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

This advert is not fake,several members have just checked it out,am not happy!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't believe anyone from the CCGB would post something like that. I think it must be someone wanting to look accredited but in actual fact is just another money making *#£$


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear oh dear  

Good news is they have taken the ad off now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You know it's scary what people can do with the net those days. EVERYTHING we put out can be plagiarised and used in some horrible scam. I'm seriously considering pulling down all my photos and videos as I just don't want to see ads like this using images of my dog! Or I might some put some sort of stamp on new photos I upload.

How are the Clubs going to stop people using their names to sell puppy farmer puppies? That ad was showing a price of £350.

EDIT: I like to give the benefit the doubt but this is all very questionable........I understand now that the ad wasn't fake...oh dear, very sad that people can stoop so low to sell puppies.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i am pleased this has been removed - i agree that they could be detrimental for those who decide to breed F2/F1b pups. The thing i don't get (or maybe i do) is that it states that these crosses do moult despite what the advertisers say and vary more in 'looks'........

This may just be me but surely some F1 breeders advertise pups as non-moulting when we all know that they can and even within my litters the pups vary hugely in 'looks'.

I don't see why F1b/F2 breeders can be anymore misleading than F1 breeders if they want to be......


----------



## AlanAberdeen (Dec 2, 2009)

hI i also saw the advert and was shocked to see that it was not a fake as the picture certainly wasnt stolen because all the other adverts by this member were there as clear as daylight for everybody to see so this was no scam and i am surprised that nobody else can see this,its sad that somebody can stoop so low simply because they breed f1s and i have had f1b puppies and they are just as beautiful as f1s.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> You know it's scary what people can do with the net those days. EVERYTHING we put out can be plagiarised and used in some horrible scam. I'm seriously considering pulling down all my photos and videos as I just don't want to see ads like this using images of my dog! Or I might some put some sort of stamp on new photos I upload.
> 
> How are the Clubs going to stop people using their names to sell puppy farmer puppies? That ad was showing a price of £350.
> 
> EDIT: I like to give the benefit the doubt but this is all very questionable........


Ive been in touch with this site,its not a fake and impossible for someone to post using that members details,a fake advert would have a different user name,this advert was infact posted by the user,i dont need to say anymore.the price on the advert was simply because they say you cannot post an advert without putting a price in,its just random.Am so angry because all it takes is one person to read this utter rubbish and to believe it and of course thats exactly what it is.Ive bred f2s for a few years now and yes there is usually a cocker type pup in the litter that stands out a mile at 4-5 weeks old and as an honest caring breeder i tell this to future owners as id hate to see a moulting pup end up in a home with an asthmatic.Having said that there are a few f1s ive seen on here that moult too,you just cant tell.Here is my gorgeous f2 bow.x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the wording was terrible in the advert, I understand wanting to warn people that F2's _can_ result in throw backs is sensible HOWEVER the wording indicated that F2 mean bad breeding 

I am genuinely upset about this as if we're ever to get cockapoos more recognised by the likes of the kennel club more F2,3 and even 4 pups are needed! I think the information was ill advised and frankly shortsighted


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos (Apr 17, 2012)

See Jukee Doodles also have an advert giving people 'advice' , there is a cute puppy picture and the price on the add states £250!! Hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos (Apr 17, 2012)

The same person also had an add on the same site giving 'free' cockapoo advice. There was a cute puppy picture and the price was £250, no doubt to catch peoples attention! All a tad deceiving if you ask me... The add has also gone now too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> Ive been in touch with this site,its not a fake and impossible for someone to post using that members details,a fake advert would have a different user name,this advert was infact posted by the user,i dont need to say anymore.the price on the advert was simply because they say you cannot post an advert without putting a price in,its just random.Am so angry because all it takes is one person to read this utter rubbish and to believe it and of course thats exactly what it is.Ive bred f2s for a few years now and yes there is usually a cocker type pup in the litter that stands out a mile at 4-5 weeks old and as an honest caring breeder i tell this to future owners as id hate to see a moulting pup end up in a home with an asthmatic.Having said that there are a few f1s ive seen on here that moult too,you just cant tell.Here is my gorgeous f2 bow.x



Ah beautiful Bow, a stunning example of an F2. The writer of that ad is only out for personal gain and trying to discredit any type of competition - shame on you  ....and using the CCGB name as well. Not good for the clubs reputation.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah beautiful Bow, a stunning example of an F2. The writer of that ad is only out for personal gain and trying to discredit any type of competition - shame on you  ....and using the CCGB name as well. Not good for the clubs reputation.


Clare they didnt steal anyones name,they used their own x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> Clare they didnt steal anyones name,they used their own x



I think what Clare means is that the CCGB name was put to this anti Cockapoo advert/ warning what ever it was supposed to be. Which is definitely NOT good for the club!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Bow is a beautiful looking cockerpoo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw these adverts last night (sorry Mandy) and in all honesty I was convinced they were fake.... stolen photos, club logos, general scams to get people to reply or just someone trying to put down a club or breeder as such ... you know what the internet can be like .. and there is so many of these adverts, well warnings really and they all came across so direct and full on .. 

I have had my own photos used in other adverts etc and didn't know until it was brought to my attention by friends.. so even this morning I was convinced all this was fake advertising... 

Anyway the F2/F1b one has been removed today and the information was wrong anyway ... but the other adverts/warnings remain .. so guess they are not fake ??? .. which I am very surprised about! I guess its advertising and promotion then ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I saw these adverts last night (sorry Mandy) and in all honest I was convinced they were fake.... stolen photos, club logos, general scams to get people to reply or just someone trying to put down a club or breeder as such ... you know what the internet can be like .. and there is so many for these adverts, well warnings really and they all came across so direct and full on ..
> 
> I have had my own photos used in other adverts etc and didn't know until it was brought to my attention by friends.. so even this morning I was convinced all this was fake advertising...
> 
> Anyway the F2/F1b one has been removed today and the information was wrong anyway ... but the other adverts/warnings remain .. so guess they are not fake ??? .. which I am very surprised about! I guess its advertising and promotion then ...


No unfortunately not fake jojo,several members have seen genuine adverts by same person,same user name,same phone number and i found out its impossible to post using that name if youre not that person so definately not fake x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bo is absolutely stunning and I can see why you are so upset 

I love all cockapoo's 

How dare they put somebody's name/club in the mix

Why choose such a horrible title ( as you said all cockapoos can moult/ shed a few hairs)


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Bo is absolutely stunning and I can see why you are so upset
> 
> I love all cockapoo's
> 
> ...


Thanks bow is a real sweetheart,the person who placed this advert didnt use somebodys name,they just used their own name and club,it wasnt a fake advert just a real nasty one x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Isn't there a rise in the fake adverts for getting cash ( as deposits ) out of people over the phone? 
It was scrolling through that I noted some adverts referred to tails docked and parents being AKC champs. Both these statements could be true but I guess more likely a lie!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Isn't there a rise in the fake adverts for getting cash ( as deposits ) out of people over the phone?
> It was scrolling through that I noted some adverts referred to tails docked and parents being AKC champs. Both these statements could be true but I guess more likely a lie!


This wasnt an advert selling pups,just premoting a club and telling people not buy f2s,not at all professional and in my eyes( and quite alot of other members too) simply a way to steer people towards f1s,utterly rediculous and it wasnt a scam or fake,its been removed now but it seems this poster has removed all their other adverts too x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder if anyone from CCGB is going to say anything in response..........................?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I wonder if anyone from CCGB is going to say anything in response..........................?



Hi Ruth as it seems there will be no response to your question, probably an understandable reluctance to respond on the open forum. I would suggest getting in touch with the club directly, I am sure they will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

If id done something that stupid id probably be reluctant to respond too,but then again,i wouldnt do something that stupid xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Ruth as it seems there will be no response to your question, probably an understandable reluctance to respond on the open forum. I would suggest getting in touch with the club directly, I am sure they will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


I'm sure, to be honest it is the sensible thing to do!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Isn't there a rise in the fake adverts for getting cash ( as deposits ) out of people over the phone?
> It was scrolling through that I noted some adverts referred to tails docked and parents being AKC champs. Both these statements could be true but I guess more likely a lie!


Adam I don't think it was a fake advert after all... 

But I know they type of advert you mean as I have had Honey's photo stolen for one of the scam type adverts on preloved .. just a photo with little info ... and not a real advert at all ... so upsetting


----------

